# Del. headboat



## Lager 86 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi I'm looking to take the wife and kids out on a headboat in the Lewes or IRI area can anyone recomend a good boat in this area . We are looking to catch anyting but hope to get them into some croakers, seabass or some flounder.Is there any boats in this area that runs pontoon boat trips in the bay like I seen done in the OC area.Thanks in advance for any help .


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

I like to use the angler out of lewes. One of the smaller boats but a good crew. Delaware bay gets a bit much for a pontoon boat.

good luck

Damifinow fish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I agree with the Angler out of Lewes. Check it out.

These boats are a little bigger and are also worth the money. Google Fishermans wharf

Sorry Nick, No commercial links.....Hat


----------



## Lager 86 (Jul 15, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info on the Angler i have seen there web site there rates are good .I just never knew anything about how there trips were i will definitly check them out.
thanks again STEVE


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> I agree with the Angler out of Lewes. Check it out.
> 
> These boats are a little bigger and are also worth the money. Google Fishermans wharf
> 
> Sorry Nick, No commercial links.....Hat


Sorry Clyde, I forgot the new rules.


----------

